# Black Dots on tongue



## Matt-GSD (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering whether anyone else has a shepherd with black markings on their tongues. Our almost 2 year old has 2 black markings, one at the tip and one at the back of her tongue. Is this normal?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes its normal. most dogs have at least one spot on their tongues.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Kayleigh has 1 spot and is the first GSD of mine out of 4 to have one.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

All of ours have the spots too. There are lots of crazy theories about why they're there- someone just told me that it's a sign of good breeding, others have said it means my dog is a chow mix, all kinds of things. But it's normal


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi has alot of black spots/areas on her tongue,,one I heard was it's a sign of intelligence,, if so, I have a genius


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I've noticed at least one spot on Shade's tongue, and from what I can tell Odin doesn't have any. I had someone tell me once that their dog was a purebred GSD because it had tongue spots and if they don't they are mixed with something.  FWIW their dog didn't look full GSD to me either.

I've only noticed it on darker sable dogs that i've met, but then I don't go around opening random dog's mouths.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it has to do to with good pigmentation.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Gunnar and Shadow both have black spots on their tongue and a lot of black on the roof of their mouth. Cass has none on her tongue and a bit of black on the roof of her mouth.
Some of the comments reminded me that my grandfather swore by the fact that only a dog with black in its mouth was worth anything. The more black, the better.
Don't know where that ever came from, but that was his thinking.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

Brody, my pure Shepherd, has one giant black spot on his tongue.

Tsura, my Shepherd / Husky mix has a ton of black spots.

If my dogs are any guide, then it's an indication of the level of sassy. ;-)


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

My GSD mix Lobo has black spots on his tongue too. We still don't know what he's mixed with though.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> I think it has to do to with good pigmentation.


That is correct.


----------



## Aiden (Jul 5, 2011)

For the tongue diseases in dogs use this toot paste brand for dogs :
PetzLife and ProDen "
It will also remove the bad breadth from your dog.


----------

